# Telefonieren mit Analog-Modem



## sramke (23. November 2004)

Ich möchte mit meinem Bluetooth-Headset über das Analog-Modem im normalen Festnetz telefonieren.

 Ich besitze ein 'Creative Modem Blaster V.92 USB DE5733', welches ein integriertes Daten-, Fax-, und Sprachmodem ist (in der Anleitung zu lesen).
 Das Headset ist ein BTH-808. Am Computer ist ein USB Bluetooth-Dongle und die WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software 1.4.2 Biuld 10 installiert.

 Als Telefon-Software habe ich Phoner 1.65, Venta Fax & Voice 5.5, DialMax V2 und JustDial propiert.
 Mit der freeware Phoner 1.65 bin ich am weitesten gekommen, er wählt durch, läßt es klingel und man hört den Gesprächspartner, allerdings hört der Gesprächspartner mich nicht.
 Und: Bei jedem zweiten Wählen geht der Ton über die Soundblaster-Karte (was nicht erwünscht ist).

 Die ganze Geschichte habe ich bei einem Bekannten nochmals ausprobiert. Der hat ISDN und eine AVM-Fritz-Karte. Mit der Karte gibt es gleich Software zu den Sprachfunktionen mit und alles läuft 100% Sicher und Problemlos auf Anhieb.
 Auf dem Analogen Wege sind wohl mehrere Hürden zu überwinden.

 Was ich weiß:
 1. Es wird auf TAPI-Treiber zugegriffen
 2. Das Modem muß Voice-Funktionen unterstützen und Vollduplex sein
 3. Alle Töne müssen an den Bluetooth-Audio geleitet werden

 zu2. Grund ist der, dass das Modem mit dem Computer über USB sich nur digital 'unterhalten' kann.
      Die digital übertragene Sprache muss das Modem (ähnlich wie ein CD-Player) Analog umwandeln.
      Und umgekehrt, was Analog ankommt wieder digitalisieren.
      Und das ganze auch noch gleichzeitig, (one-way telefonieren ist ja auch langweilig ;-))

      Das Modem hat es bewiesen, dass es das kann. Ich habe zumindest schon mal was hören können.
      Anrufbeantworterfunktionen unterstützt das Modem laut Bedienungsanleitung auch, das bedeutet, Ansagetexte abspielen kann der auch.

 zu1. Der Dienst TapiSrv läuft. (Ansonsten würde die Software sich auch sofort beschweren)

 zu3. Einzige Möglichkeit die ich Kenne ist über das Lautsprecher-Symbol 'Sounds und Audiogeräte' in der Systemsteuerung dies zu ändern.
      Dort sind die Standardgeräte für Soundwiedergabe und Soundaufnahme beide auf Bluetooth-Audio gesetzt.
      Mit Soundfourge kann ich auch problemlos über das Headset-Microfon aufnehmen. Die Aufnahme wird auch problemlos über das Headset wiedergegeben.

      Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Ton, der vom Modem ausgeht (das Kreischen beim Einwählen ins Internet) immer *nur* über die Soundblaster-Karte wiedergegeben wird.
      Unter dem eben genannten 'Sounds und Audiogeräte' finde ich auch eine Kategorie, die Hardware heißt. Dort ist auch ein Treiber wiederzufinden, der 'Unimodem Audiogerät' heißt und wohl genau für diese Töne verantwortlich ist. Bloß dort kann nichts auf Bluetooth-Audio umgeleitet werden. Der schickt immer den Ton über WAV- an die Soundblaster-Karte.

 Tja, nun denn. Wer schon einmal Erfahrungen mit telefonieren im Festnetz mit einem Analog-Modem gemacht hat, kann ja mal reinschreiben, wie es geht.

 AUßerdem kann es ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten geben. Z.B. gibt es ISDN-Telefone, die eine Bluetooth-Schnittstelle für Headsets haben. Mit den Telefonen geht das bestimmt auch problemlos. Nur: Ich habe Analog!


----------

